# How long to keep formula for?



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Although I mainly bf, I occasionally give readymade formula. On the carton it says you can store it, opened, in a fridge for 24 hours. If I put some in a bottle, don't warm it up, and dd doesn't take even a sip of it, can I then store that for 24 hours in the fridge? I don't understand how its any different from being in an opened carton! Thanks. x


----------

